# Need Best Articles Sites



## divontop

Give me latest list of Article submission sites with High PR with Do follow status


----------



## hotel

Well its different to get do follow sites but following are the names of some reputed article sites;-

> Ezine articles
> Article Base
> Article garden
> Go Articles
> Article Dashboard


----------

